# brauche dringend hilfe! bitte



## trimalchio (1. Nov 2004)

hab folgende aufgabe zu lösen!!! wäre schön, wenn ihr mir n paar tipps geben könntet!!



Größer oder kleiner als 0?

Für der erste Aufgabe müsst ihr eine Java-Klasse mit dem Namen NullTester erstellen. In der main-Methode sollt ihr in einer Schleife 10 Zufallszahlen zwischen -10 und +10 erzeugen und dann für jede ausgeben, ob sie größer, kleiner oder gleich 0 ist.
Zufallszahlen erzeugt man in Java durch den Aufruf von Math.random(). Diese Funktion liefert eine zufällige reelle Zahl zwischen 0 und 1 zurück. Um nun eine Zufallszahl zwischen -10 und +10 zu bekommen, müsst ihr das Ergebnis geeignet multiplizieren und zusätzlich zufällig ein Vorzeichen generieren.
Die Ausgabe am Ende soll folgendermaßen ausschauen: 


-3.6723409 ist kleiner als 0.
9.823476745 ist größer als 0.
0 ist gleich 0.
...

jede hilfe wird wieder mit nem vote belohnt


----------



## Illuvatar (1. Nov 2004)

Du kannst, um die Zufallszahl zwischen -10 und 10 zu kriegen, das Ergebnis modulo 20 nehmen und 10 abziehen. Ansonsten steht schon alles in der Aufgabe, mehr Hilfen kann ich dir garnet mehr geben.
Was isn Vote?


----------



## trimalchio (1. Nov 2004)

sorry, aber ich kanns so immer noch net!! kannste mir vllt den quelltext schreiben??
vielen dank schon mal


----------



## Roar (1. Nov 2004)

trimalchio hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wäre schön, wenn ihr mir n paar tipps geben könntet!!



das hat illuvatar gemacht. und wir machen auch keine hausaufgaben.
ansonsten frage etwas konkreter


----------



## Gast (1. Nov 2004)

ich habe absolut keinen plan, wie ich anfangen soll!!

quelltext:

```
public class Nulltester {

public static void main(String[] args) {
for(int i; -10<i<10; i++);
Math.random(i);
		
  }
}
```


ich weiß überhaupt nicht, wie ich die Zufallszahl da mit einbauen muss! wäre nett, wenn ihr mir nochmal helfen könntet!
danke


----------



## Manfred (1. Nov 2004)

Hier einmal eine kleine Starthilfe:



```
public class Zufall2 
{

	public double getZahl()
	{
		return (Math.random()*10);
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) 
	{
		Zufall2 z = new Zufall2();
		for(int i=0; i<10; i++)
		{
			double zahl = z.getZahl();
			System.out.println("die Zufallszahl ist: "+zahl);
		}
	}
}
```

Du müsstest jetzt nur noch etwas in die Methode getZahl() einbauen, was zufällig bestimmt, ob der Wert positiv oder negativ ist. Das geht wieder mit einer Zufallszahl. z.B könntst du eine generieren und wenn diese kleiner als 0,5 ist, das Ergebnis mit -1 multiplizieren!

Dann fehlt noch eine Abfrage in der Schleife, ob die Zahl <>= Null ist un die dazugehörige Ausgabe


----------

